# Quick T5 question



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I have T5s over my 125g and I love them, so I decided to go with T5s on a 30 gallon tank that I'm setting up.

My question is this: Would 78w of HO T5 lighting over a 30 gallon tank be enough light to grow glosso and some other higher light plants? This ends up being 2.6wpg, but I've heard/read that the wpg rule isn't really valid with T5s because they are so bright for their wattage.

BTW, if you're looking for some CHEAP T5 fixtures, I found this place that sells a dual 39 watt 36" fixture for about $46. Here: http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=27

I've never heard of this brand, but I'm willing to take a gamble. I'll let you guys know how the lights work out.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I ordered that same light last night with two 12K bulbs and legs. I believe it is manufactured by Odyssea. If so, I own their 2x96 36" light which is a knockoff of the Coralife Aqualite. So far it is performing adequately on my 40 Tall. I did get 6700K Coralife plant bulbs with it. That option didn't exist with the T5 system. It will be interesting to see how the 12K bulbs perform on my 30 Long 36" heavily planted tank.

Mike


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I plan on replacing the bulbs that it came with as soon as I get it. I'm good friends with an Aquamedic distributor in the area and I'm going to replace the bulbs with the AM "Planta" bulbs. They seem to have the perfect spectrum for plants.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the bulbs. I'll try to find some of those bulbs on the web.

Mike


----------

